# Flow Quattros.



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Pass the popcorn...this oughta be good!


----------



## Siren (Jan 16, 2009)

sorryyouraloser said:


> Hey, I just bought a pair of Flow Quattro bindings, and there my first pair of Flows. Im wondering if anyone know's anything about setting up Flows at all. Please don't just rip on them. Anyhow, i'm wondering, if I dont like em for any reason, if I should take em back and trade them in for the new Ride Nitrane Contras's. Thanks


There are a few threads on here about setting them up, just run a search. I bought the Flow Muse last year & set them up myself. My experience was basically trial & error. There's a really small hill near my place, and I basically did a dozen runs, each time adjusting the highback dial & the ladders on the power strap until it felt right. Not sure if its the same with everyone, but they didn't have to be as tight as I thought they should be to feel right.

Looking forward to getting the Prima SE's next 

Hope yours work out for you!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Flow has a video binding setup series on their website. Use the M series video.

Flow Snowboarding - Video

Wait till you see the Quattro SE for 2011.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

not to thread jack but...

what is the base of quattro or any flow bindings made of?? plastic??


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

*Flow Quantum Board - Vid*

did anyone catch scotty lago last night? 
he was rockin' the quantum! found this youtube vid on FLOW boards/bindings

YouTube - OfficialSportChalet's Channel

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

mysterl33 said:


> not to thread jack but...
> 
> what is the base of quattro or any flow bindings made of?? plastic??


Polyoxymethylene (POM) for the Quattro's. That is a fancy pants way of saying plastic, but...all plastics are not created equal. POM is cool stuff because manufacturers can embed other materials in it like fibers, etc. for their own special blend. The exact formula leads to binding feel. The Quattro's get the POM H baseplate.

Other of the Flow models get rockered aluminum baseplates. It all depends on style of riding and the feel that you are after.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

mellybelly said:


> did anyone catch scotty lago last night?
> he was rockin' the quantum!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

mellybelly said:


> did anyone catch scotty lago last night?
> he was rockin' the quantum! found this youtube vid on FLOW boards/bindings
> 
> YouTube - OfficialSportChalet's Channel
> ...


That's been his setup for a while now. Along with the NXT-ATSE (Regular AT before)


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

pretty cool - he won bronze last night


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

sorryyouraloser said:


> Hey, I just bought a pair of Flow Quattro bindings, and there my first pair of Flows. Im wondering if anyone know's anything about setting up Flows at all. Please don't just rip on them. Anyhow, i'm wondering, if I dont like em for any reason, if I should take em back and trade them in for the new Ride Nitrane Contras's. Thanks


Return your flows as fast as possible. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> Return your flows as fast as possible and get a pair of puke green Union Forces. :thumbsup:


I fixed it for you because I know you were thinking it Tony


----------



## Nitrogen (Feb 10, 2010)

go try them out. You never know what you'll like unless you try them for yourself. Some like flows, some like traditional straps. The choice is up to you. My advice is to just go up on the mountain and test it out.


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

Leo said:


> That's been his setup for a while now. Along with the NXT-ATSE (Regular AT before)


pretty sure hes the m9-se's and antti autti(my boy) has the nxt-atse's


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea, you're correct. My bad. He rides the M9, changed to M9SE, and at the Olympics I know for sure he was on the ATSE.


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

Leo said:


> Yea, you're correct. My bad. He rides the M9, changed to M9SE, and at the Olympics I know for sure he was on the ATSE.


really? were they red and black or were they blue and yellow?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

burtontwinner said:


> really? were they red and black or were they blue and yellow?


He was on the 2011 ATSEs. The orange ones.

2011 Product Preview: Round 2, by Mike Horn


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

i see sweet


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Leo said:


> I fixed it for you because I know you were thinking it Tony


puke green forces>flows 


any day all day:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> puke green forces>flows
> 
> 
> any day all day:thumbsup:


28 year old feet being comfortable no matter how much I ride in Flows > Strap bindings that give me toe pains after a couple days of riding


----------

